# *NSFW* Last Glamour Shot Sample for this day



## DanHostettler

#1
​


----------



## MelodySoul

I actually love this and I usually don't go for the typical nude/boudoir shots. It's very peaceful and serene. I am very distracted by the makeup? on her one eye though.


----------



## Shockey

Much better.
The pillow blocking part of her face, don't like that so much, but all in all I well done photo.
In my opinion the foreground could be cropped out to just above your watermark...it adds nothing.
Beautiful model.


----------



## Pugs

This is gorgeous!  And then is totally ruined by the makeup.


----------



## rubbertree

was that make up done on purpose?


----------



## DanHostettler

sure


----------



## bburzycki

Nice shot - good lighting - not sure about the makeup unless the intention of the shot for for a makeup ad or other promo...

Personally the entire shot is ruined by the company TM logo on her... thou i totally understand the need for placing this - on a photo for critique in a forum of photographers my suggestion would be to place that as small as possible to not detract from the initial impression of the photo in the eye of the critiquer.


----------



## rubbertree

well, it's very distracting and does nothing for the image.


----------



## bennielou

I love this. She looks so relaxed and comfortable.  The light, shooting, and post are wonderful.  I personally like the makeup.  It's like she went out and had a good time, and was photographed very naturally, the day after.
I love this.


----------



## Jankster

beautiful shot. but like others have stated the makeup is very distracting


----------



## Imposter.Cow.

her orange eyelid makes the picture for me


----------



## keith foster

She had makeup?


----------



## Imposter.Cow.

keith foster said:


> She had makeup?



yea...her eyes and I think its awesome!


----------



## RMThompson

Pugs said:


> This is gorgeous!  And then is totally ruined by the makeup.



This.


----------



## tailz03

i love the orange make up but the black extra bit on her eyebrow is really offputting, apart from that stunning


----------



## Patrice

The eye makeup is what sets this photo a step past the mundane. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## craig

I love the styling in this shot and the lighting suits the mood perfectly.

Love & Bass


----------



## Brian L

Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Very high key glowy light and good retouching, I like it.

Like everyone else I too think the make up on her one eye isnt needed but aside form that very well done!


----------



## Dominantly

Great shot, enjoy the makeup and can't see how it could take away from the photo, unless you're put off by anything that appears abnormal or unique.


----------

